# Can We Do Rehras In The Morning



## justosh (Feb 15, 2012)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh all, 
as the title says, Can We Do Rehras In the Morning?..... 

I usually get home late and I usually am in a rush to get home to do my recitation of the bani, the problem is when I rush my minds all over the place and can not focus on Akal Purakh, this to me seems disrespectful to Waheguru.

I also know that Guru Ji said that we can do prayer 24/7..... but as i see it  is has become "customary" in away to do it in the evening.

So is there any rule that says we have to do it in the evening?


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 15, 2012)

justosh said:


> Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh all,
> as the title says, Can We Do Rehras In the Morning?.....
> 
> I usually get home late and I usually am in a rush to get home to do my recitation of the bani, the problem is when I rush my minds all over the place and can not focus on Akal Purakh, this to me seems disrespectful to Waheguru.
> ...


Sikh Reht Maryada states it so.  You can download it from a link posted by Aman Singh ji.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 15, 2012)

Dear...
Your post says it all..rush rush rush..late late late..no concentration..no lagaan..just "customary" ?? compulsion..whatever. ALL WRONG.

Gurbani is not "customary...not compulsory....not to be sans concentration..love for Him...so IF one or ALL these are componenets..then its all being done WRONG.

Take your time..relax...and compromise...no hurry no compulsion and certainly NO SIN/Paap etc...

The other day i attended a funeral ( Hindu-Christian-Sikh adherent apparently) where the deceased was lying on a bed and at his head was a huge CROSS with Jesus crying tears...at his feet was a Coconut/water pitcher and a red cloth..at his left was a statue of Mother Mary mother of Jesus...and REHRASS was being played on a CD Player even though it was NOON. !!! A Salad funeral. Then some real SIKH-ONLY-Adherent came along...and the cd was switched to Sukhmani sahib...he he..everyone missing the point thta it was menaingless as 99.9% of the visitors were tamils, chinese, ...who didnt understand  a word. 
My point is Gurbani is a 24/7...thingy, its a universal thingy..and its also a perosnal thingy...BUT for Maryada sake we ahve times set...jjst as BREAKFAST CAN be had at NIGHT..so cna Rehrass be read at 5 AM...no one cna stop you...if I get hungry at 10 pm and the only thing i have is BREAKFAST CEREAL..i will eat that...and IF i feel the need to read Rehrass at 5am..i will do it...personal choice...BUT that cannot and wont change the Fact that Breakfast is MORNING Meal and REHRASS is EVENING PRAYER.


----------



## justosh (Feb 15, 2012)

I get that its personal, btw nice use of food haha, but I dont wanna be doing the wrong bani in the morning if you get what I mean.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 16, 2012)

ha ha indeed...
BTW frankly speaking we are not really that hung up on timings and exact to the second clock watching....Rehrass and esp Sohila are meant as Evening/BEFORE BED Prayers..so if one is working the NIGHT SHIFT on a regualr basis...he/she would be GETTING UP at 10PM...and thats his /her Amrtivela..time to read the japji and go to work...and hwne one returns back home at 7am..and prepares to sleep...then thats the time to recite Rehrass and Sohila...no rock solid written in rock rules...those are for the MAJORITY sun rise-sun set guys...no worries..no sin and no paap..be happy.=sehaj=contentment alwyasjapposatnamwaheguru:


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 17, 2012)

justosh said:


> I get that its personal, btw nice use of food haha, but I dont wanna be doing the wrong bani in the morning if you get what I mean.


justosh ji do an indiscretion and I will be the last one to mind.

Instead of reading accumulate aside may be two 8 hour segments over time and study or try to understand Rehraas Sahib ji.  Use Prof. Sahib Singh ji Darpan.  You will be ahead of many and your reading will forever have greater meaning and impact.  mundahug.

Gurbani should not be swallowed whole but chewed and digested well.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 17, 2012)

Ambarsariah ji wrote: ..Gurbani should not be swallowed whole but chewed and digested well.>>>>>>>>>>>.
well said. While a lot of Singhs do SWALLOW Gurbani..on a daily basis..
a lot more do what the Cows/Buffaloes do..jugali....repeat it around and around the mouth..and while for cows and buffaloes this jugaliing does awhole lot of GOOD..to a human some good and soem ritual..waste of time...muttering and not getting the benefits..just my thoughts...


----------



## Kamala (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't think so... the Guru ji said we have to do it at a specific time, of course, doing it in mornings would be against his wishes..


----------



## Harry Haller (Feb 17, 2012)

Kamala said:


> I don't think so... the Guru ji said we have to do it at a specific time, of course, doing it in mornings would be against his wishes..



Kamala Bhen Ji,

This is what makes Sikhs different to Sanatan Sikhs, namely we are encouraged to use wisdom, intelligence, to be discerning, not to follow blind ritual, not to get hung up on the small details and just do things for the sake of getting them done, there is a much bigger picture that needs to be grasped rather than ticking boxes. 

Of course, to believe in other gods is also against his wishes, so I am not sure which is the bigger transgression


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 17, 2012)

Guur Ji commands..AAKLEEAN SAHIB seveah..USE YOUR BRAINS to worship the SAHIB. and it means exactly that....use of grey matter is paramount....think..logic...analyse...follow..practise..practise and PRACTISE. No dead rules...menaingless rituals..habits...hurryup and finish types...


----------

